# Can Clomid help with LPD?



## lukes (Sep 25, 2005)

Hello clomid girls, Can u help me?  I have recently been to see a different consultant with our 'unexplained dilema' and was offered clomid or continuing to TTC naturally.  The prob is that I had had some irregular periods (short and  lots of heavy spotting in luteal phase) but over the past few months this had stabilised to more of a 28 day cycle, so I played this down a bit.  Typically the day after I saw him, day 21, I get heavy spotting and browny red 'old blood'  TMI !! and A crappy short cycle again!!  I am now really annoyed with myself for being in denial about my irregular cycle and think that I prob. have a Luteal phase thing, although progesterone is OK apparently 39 DAY21.  Does Clomid help with Luteal phase problems??  I will speak to consultant before I start but I wonder if it would be good anyway.  I do Ovulate regularly.  Have any of u taken it for Luteal phase or to boost ovulation ?  It would be reassuring to know I can't believe I 've been kidding myself really.  My cycle was 28 days for about six months but even then I got my LH surge quite late day18/19 so my LP was still a bit short.  I think I have to face the fact my cycle ain't right.  Thank you  LUKES


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Clomid can help with cycles...it can lengthen or shorten them...

I ovulate without clomid & have a naturally high progesterone level (had several tests prior to clomid, the last one being 61 - think one was around 81 one month too)...I used to have a regular 28 day cycle, then in January this year (strangely after 1st early mc) my cycles became irregular...alternate months remained at 28 days but ones in between were all over the place - longer. Consultant decided to put me on clomid to see if would regulate cycles again & also to boost.

I'm now in my 6th month of clomid & cycles have regulated to 31 days...I have always (before & after clomid) ovulated on cd14/15 but have a long luteal phase of 16/17 days. I've also released 2 or 3 eggs every cycle...had follicle tracking scans for first 3 cycles on clomid & have had 2 prog tests which were 103 & 105. Consultants like to see a progesterone level over 30 to indicate ovulation (some say over 40). OPK's only detect the LH surge & then you would usually ovulate around 36hours later...however, there is no guarantee that ovulation took place just from LH surge, only a progesterone blood test can determine this. Unfortunately OPK's don't always give accurate readings for some people.

Consultant told me that should only class full flow bleeding as period...any spotting/old blood beforehand shouldn't be classed...cd1 will be "proper" bleeding. There is much debate over luteal phase defect...as long as your luteal phase (from ovulation to period - day one of full flow bleed) is minimum 10 days then most consultants wouldn't be too concerned. Only if luteal phase is under 10 days is it classed as LPD.

I would discuss taking clomid with your consultant...some are happy to prescribe lower dose (I'm on 50mg, but you can also get 25mg) to boost, the theory being more eggs more chance. This is my last cycle on clomid (initially only prescribed for 3mths but we decided to continue for little longer) & if still not pg then will be starting private IVF in Jan.

Anyway, not sure if helped but wish you lots of luck 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## vickilou (May 9, 2005)

Hi There
I have read in my books[fertility&conception-zita west & taking charge of your fertility-toni weschler] that takig clomid helps LPD as it boosts the ovulation-better eggs therefore better corpus luteum which maintains the prog level until its demise 12-14 dpo -next AF
I have borderline ovulation -pre clomid 5-7 dpo until Af and when on clomid this has lengthened to 9-10 days.my consultant was not so happy about only 9-10days so has given me cyclogest which has lengthed LP to 14 days.[but no BFP ]
I think your LP would lengthen to 14 days on clomid but its your decision to make .
Take care
Vickilouxx


----------

